# Harbor Freight Scroll Saw



## ssnvet

Looks just like the old dremmel model.

I wonder if the factories in Asia turn the old production tooling around and build the same thing off brand.


----------



## MT_Stringer

"The dust port doesn't work with either of my two shop vac hoses so it might not be a standard port. "

Duck tape is your friend!

Thanks for the review.


----------



## dbhost

I have an old Dremel scroll saw, and was looking at the HF when I found the Dremel on Craigslist… The HF is mostly stamped steel, including the table. The Dremel used a lot of cast parts, mostly aluminum castings, but solid castings no less, including the table… I shied away from the HF due to concerns it would vibrate a lot… Looks like I was wrong on that one!

I am half tempted to see if the table on my old Dremel would fit one of these HF machines if the Dremel dies…


----------



## TheOldTimer

Do you need a hex wrench or screwdriver to remove the blade from the blade holder? On mine, which is quite old, you need a hex wrench to remove the blade. This is a pain when you need to relocate the blade for another cut or multiple cuts.


----------



## Eric_S

I have this too. Its not bad for the price but for pinless blades its a real pain to change. There is a guy that machines his own aftermarket attachments for this saw and other brand models to replace the connectors making pinless blades very easy to attach and switch. I'll find the link for you. Cost around $40

The dust blower I didn't think was that great either so I bought a much better one from that guy as well although it took some finessing to get it to fit with this model.

Also, the cutter plate sits too deep and has way to large a hole so I replaced with a planed piece of hardware that sits level to the table. After these three adjustments it performs stellar and is still cheaper than high end models.


----------



## Eric_S

The guy I mentioned is Frank Pozsgai. Here is his website…

http://www.pozsgaidesigns.com/index.htm

And here is a direct link to his retrofit parts. The part is actually only $30, #7 listed on this page. It also fits the Dremel model people mention above so yeah they may be similar.
http://www.pozsgaidesigns.com/page0006.htm

He was very good about delivering promptly and I was impressed with his parts.


----------



## TwoBoredSaws

I was just looking at the saw today at H.F.. I didn't buy it because I wanted to get a review on it first. I can't believe it just happened to be the very first review I open the page to. LOL! Thank you for your review. I have a reducer (from my H.F. dust collection system) that will fit that pesky little dust port! Thanks again!


----------



## Tennessee

You can buy the adopter for those oddball HF dust collection ports at HF. Hard to find, they put them in a strange area. The ossalating sander has the same silly size port. I bought one of those adopters and my rigid vac fits fine.


----------



## Remedyman

I have to again thank the great people of lumberjocks for sharing their knowledge and experience to my advantage.


----------



## MikeGager

i have one of these saw, i think it does a good job especially for the price. FWIW its also very similar to the ryobi saw at home depot, as well as ones made by rikon, shop fox, jet, rockwell, sealy, atika, scheppach, wen, ledacraft, woodstar, and probably a dozen other names


----------



## jacob34

I had one of these, I did not like it and sold it online, honestly more because I am not a big fan of scroll saws than because it didn't work.


----------



## Walt447

I have one of theses saws and the only thing I would like to change is the blade changing process. More expensive saws seem to have an easier way to change blades. Also the puffer could be stronger. For the price it does the work I need.


----------



## htl

Before you buy check out the *Wen saw* cheaper but the same saw plus the arm adjustment lever is way way better, I've owned both.
I would love one of the big $$$ saws but don't use one enough to be worth the $400 extra.


----------



## alembic

My first scrollsaw was a PS Wood that came from a garage sale. After taking it apart and cleaning it and putting a more modern blade assembly on it the saw worked fine. I paid 40 dollars for it. Just starting in scrolling doesn't require spending a lot of money just a lot of practice.


----------

